# What would you suggest?



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Are there any online resources/course offered by University/Colleges about classical music that an average person? I do not want to pursuit for a degree but want to have advancement on education.

Any suggestion is welcomed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Lots of free courses from Coursera. I've done a few and they're pretty good.

https://www.coursera.org/browse/art...8&utm_medium=email&utm_source=recommendations


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Try Coursera. I've heard a lot of good things about their classical music courses. Here's the website: https://www.coursera.org/

There's a search box at the top of the site. Type in "music" or "classical music" and you'll see a number of interesting classes, including "Introduction to Classical Music" taught by a Yale professor.


----------

